

OpenGL in JAVA - step by step tutorial - octopus
http://www.felixgers.de/teaching/jogl/index.html

======
octopus
As an example of why Java+OpenGL could be an interesting thing to study even
today I would say a single word ... minecraft:

<http://www.minecraft.net/>

------
kevinherron
It blows my mind that there are still people calling it 'JAVA' instead of
'Java' in 2011.

~~~
jgh-
It blows my mind that there are still people linking to tutorials that
instruct people to use immediate mode in 2011.

~~~
wccrawford
Please, link to something better.

~~~
manvsmachine
[http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Tab...](http://duriansoftware.com/joe/An-intro-to-modern-
OpenGL.-Table-of-Contents.html)

~~~
octopus
I suppose you've missed the title OpenGL in "Java". You point to a nice
website that teaches you how to use OpenGL in ... C++.

Anyway I doubt JOGL does not let you to use buffers, so you can draw in memory
and after that draw on screen. Even the Red Book starts with drawing directly
on the screen; the double buffer technique is useful for animations ...

~~~
tung
It's the idea that counts, not the language. The number of OpenGL function
calls balloons very quickly when using immediate mode.

For example, I recently prototyped a simple 16x16 tile demo over an 800x600
screen. In immediate mode, that's 1900 tiles on screen at once, and each one
demanded 4 calls for tex coords (GL_QUADS) and 4 more for vertex data. That
came to 15200 OpenGL calls every single frame, enough to stress my modest
hardware. With vertex arrays, buffers or display lists, that could be brought
down by orders of magnitude, probably with a dramatic performance boost.

Most people hardware is much better than mine, but my point is that OpenGL
immediate mode doesn't scale well even for simple things.

------
mahmud
Why "JAVA"? It's _not_ an acronym, it doesn't stand for "Just Another Verbose
Algol".

------
gills
Just go read the source to NASA Worldwind :)

------
ozten
Step 1) Stop! Setp 2) Consider WebGL, C, or C++

~~~
octopus
C/C++ works only for desktop based apps, try to put a C++ app on a webpage.

WebGL yes, for HTML5 aware web browsers and if you want to have your source
code open (maybe I'm wrong here, but I've understand that the code will be
available just like any JavaScript code on the page source). Maybe in a few
years.

